# I 'm still kicking but not back



## scrapiron (Mar 10, 2010)

YET. Had several months of complications from my shoulder surgery. Don't know yet what all happened. Been on the mend. Starting to do a little more. Learning how to grow a garden AGAIN is the biggest part of the therapy. Both physically and mental. It is a lot of learning, especially with only one arm working. Injured arm only have 10% use of. Cows are all gone, only have three horses left and trying to sell them. Attempting to get some disability help but none yet. Hope to get straightened out some more with more therapy. Goal is to be well enough to have a small herd of cows again in 2 - 4 years. Hope to eventually be able to ride the tractor,make hay ,mow pastures. Will stop back in when I can. No puter, just the cell phone.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Godspeed scrapiron.....thanks for checking in with everyone. Will keep you in our thoughts and prayers, been missing you......


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

It is good to hear from you Scrap....life can be tough sometimes...and most are in for rough patches along the way. Get well....we miss you.

Best Regards, Mike


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

Take care friend. If you need anything up this way let me know.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I hope you get well soon Scrapiron
And thanks for reminding me what a blessing it is just to have your health!!!
I take too much for granted sometimes!


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Good to see you checking in with an update. I am glad to see you are making progress. Sorry about the shoulder surgery set back.

Check in when you can.


----------



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

I am new to this site which does mean much to you I suppose, but I know your plight. A routine knee surgery back in January ended up taking many months to heal, it is one of the many reasons I am on here; sheer boredom in doing nothing because of a lack of ability. Thankfully I think I can get back to full work this Thursday if the surgeon okays it...hoping for sure!

Sorry to hear about your animals.Unfortunately I have seen that as well with dairy cows.

I pray that you will feel better physically and mentally.


----------

